# Giant Pipes



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello,

I apologize if this thread is redundant. I did a search and could not find many results. If there are already threads for this that one is aware of please post the link so I can read that without wasting anyone's time.

Otherwise, I would like to purchase an extra large bowl. Right now I have one Nording Briar pipe I bought for $80. I have always believed in buying quality things for their performance and lifespan. Pipes however can get expensive fast. I did read a thread here that mentioned the Savinelli giant pipes. I have looked at those and they seem to be priced well and have only read good things about them. My questions are:

1. In savinelli which is better the Goliath or the Hercules? The thread I read showed many liked their Goliaths very much, but it would seem that they are discontinued and difficult to find (see ebay for estate). Are the Hercules good? When I was reading their measurments it didn't seem like the Hercules or Savinelli's EX sizes were much larger than standard pipes.

2. Is there another brand that makes a good extra large / giant bowl that isn't going to cost more than $100?

Thanks again for your time on this post. I know questions like what is best or better on taste related things can be nebulous and difficult to quantify. Thank you for sharing your experiences with me.

Sincerely,
Claes

P.S. I get about a 45 min smoke on my current pipe. I am looking for a pipe that will have 1.5 hours or so on a smoke.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Pipeandcigars.com has Missouri Meerschaums, two of which have large bowls. The Patriot and Country Gentleman may be what you're looking for.
Welcome to pipes and watch out for the slippery slope.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

2 words.....

BOSWELL

.....GRIZZLY

YouTube - Smokin a friend's boswell grizzly pipe


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

After a bit of looking around, it seems that these Boswells have quite the following in the "bear" community. LOL...who knew?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's a pic that gives a good idea of the size of the EX Savinelli pipes.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/259485-move-over-little-dog.html#post2730999


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

wow, 

thanks for the picture comparing the savinelli EX series. It is definitely a huge pipe! Also thank you for the recommendation of the missouri Meerschaum. I think I will end up doing a Sav EX and some of the Missouri's. The sav is nice for extended smokes in relaxing areas, however when I go fishing those cobbs will be a nice pipe. I won't be upset if I break them or drop them in the river whilst wading! Awesome.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> YouTube - Smokin a friend's boswell grizzly pipe


:jaw:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> 2 words.....
> 
> YouTube - Smokin a friend's boswell grizzly pipe


I have to agree with Mark on this one. In a word...CRIKEY!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> After a bit of looking around, it seems that these Boswells have quite the following in the "bear" community. LOL...who knew?


Yep. Youtube is a testament to that. No offense to them, live and let live and all, but who knew there was a gay pipe?


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I think that grizzley goes for around $600. A little off of his $100 mark.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> I think that grizzley goes for around $600. A little off of his $100 mark.


And the double-shoulder harness is $50 extra.


----------

